# مجالس النساء > المجلس العام لطالبات العلم >  تَجْرِي الرِّياحُ كما تَجْرِي سفينتُنا ... نَحْنُ الرِّياحُ ونحْنُ البحرُ والسّفنُ!

## طويلبة علم حنبلية

الإنسان بطبيعته يَكره المِحَن والخُطوبَ

ويَتبرَّم من الشدائد والملِمَّات، ويتضجَّر من الظلم

ويَغلي صدرُه غَليان المِرْجَل عندما يرى المآسي تتْرَى

والأحزانَ تتوالَى، والعَبَرات تُسكَب، ويَنفر عنه الصَّديق تِلْوَ الصديق، 

والأخُ بعد الأخ، ويَصِل إلى مرحلة البكاء، واضعًا نُصْب عينيه قولَ الشاعر:

يُخَادِعُنِي الْعَدُوُّ فَمَا أُبَالِي   ... وَأَبْكِي حِينَ يَخْدَعُنِي الصَّدِيقُ  .


ولكن - ليت شعري - إنَّ الإنسانَ عندما ينظر إلى هذه القضيَّة بنظرة تأمُّليَّة،
فإنه سوف يرى أنَّ في كلِّ مِحنة منحةً، وفي كل غدرٍ وفاءً،
وستتفتَّح له آفاق وآراء، لَم تكن لتَتَفتَّح لولا ما حلَّ به،

فيقول: الحمد لله، ويَمضي في طريقه قائلاً:

جَزَى اللهُ الشَّدَائِدَ كُلَّ خَيْرٍ   ... وَإِنْ كَانَتْ تُغَصِّصُنِي بِرِيقِي  
وَمَا شُكْرِي لَهَا حَمْدًا وَلَكِنْ   ... عَرَفْتُ بِهَا عَدُوِّي مِنْ صَدِيقِي



  قد يُكْلَم الإنسانُ بمُدْيَة أو بسواها في ناحية من نواحي جسده، لكنَّ  جُرْحَه سُرعان ما يَلْتَئِم، وحُزن قلبه سُرعان ما يزول، ولكنَّ نفسه  عندما تُكْلَم، ورُوحه عندما تُجْرَح، وفؤاده عندما يتصدَّع، فبالله قل لي:  كيف ستَلْتَئِم الجراحُ، وكيف سينتظم زجاجُ القلب المتناثر؟!

• إذا قمتَ بخدمة الناس لأجل الناس، فإن كثيرًا من الناس يُنكرون فضْلَك،  ويتناسَون ما أسْدَيت لهم من معروف - خاصةً مع مرور الزمن - فاجْعَل خِدمتك  للناس، لا لتَنتظر الثناءَ منهم، بل لأجْل فِعْل الخير.

• إذا كنت تنتظر ثوابًا من الناس على معروف أدَّيْتَه، فهَيْهَاتَ هَيْهَات  - إلاَّ مَن رَحِم ربُّك - فأكْثرُ الناس يَنسَوْن؛ ﴿ وَمَا كَانَ رَبُّكَ  نَسِيًّا ﴾ [مريم: 64].

http://majles.alukah.net/attachment....1&d=1325637679


• قد تشعر بالخيبة والمرارة، ويَحوطك الحزنُ واليأس من كلِّ جانب، بالإضافة  إلى ما يَعتريك من الدهشة والحيرة والذهول، وإذا سألتني: متى يكون ذلك؟  فأقول لك: عندما تتيقَّن أنَّ أعزَّ الناس عليك يَطعنك في ظهرك، وفي الوقت  ذاته يُظهر لك خالصَ الحبِّ والوداد، فعليك ألا تَستغربَ من ذلك؛ فهذا شيء  قد اعتاد عليه الناس في زماننا، بل عليك أن تهيِّئ نفسك لتستعدَّ لصفعة  أخرى من مُحبٍّ جديد.

• يتعلَّلُ كثير من الضعفاء بقول الشاعر:
تَجْرِي الرِّيَاحُ بِمَا لاَ تَشْتَهِي السُّفُنُ

وبالمقابل يبالغُ كثير من الأقوياء الواثقين في أنفسهم عندما يقولون:

 تَجْرِي الرِّيَاحُ كَمَا تَجْرِي سَفِينَتُنَا  
 نَحْنُ الرِّيَاحُ وَنَحْنُ الْبَحْرُ وَالسُّفُنُ  

http://majles.alukah.net/attachment....1&d=1325637716

• كثير من الناس تتحرَّكُ عزائمُهم، وتَنهض حالهُم، وتَهبُّ رياحُ قوَّتهم،
وتعلو هِمَّتهم حتى تصل الثُّريَّا، ولكن - مع الأسف -
كلُّ ذلك بعد فوات الأوان؛
ولذلك تراهم يُدندنون ويُهَمْهِمون دائمًا:
إِذَا هَبَّتْ رِيَاحُكَ فَاغْتَنِمْهَا  
 فَعُقْبَى كُلِّ خَافِقَةٍ سُكُونُ  


• لا تغترَّ بكثرة الناس حولَك، ففي الأعاصير والعواصف لا تَثبت إلاَّ الجبال،
فأمَّا الزَّبد، فيذهب جُفاءً، وأمَّا ما ينفع الناس، فيَمكُث في الأرض.

• الذي لا يتعلَّم من أخطائه، ولا من أخطاء الآخرين،
فرُبَّما لن تتحسَّرَ عليه إذا ألَمَّت به مُلمَّة جزاءَ ما اكْتَسَبت يداه.

• قد تصل إلى مرحلة تظنُّ فيها أنَّ الباطل أقوى من الحق،
وأنَّ الظلمَ أصلحُ من العدل،
وأنَّ الخيانة أفضلُ من الأمانة،
وأنَّ اليأس خيرٌ من الأمل،
وأنَّ الموت أجملُ وألذُّ من الحياة ونعيمها،
لكنَّك - يا صاحبي - تَنظر بمِنظار الساعة التي تعيش فيها،
والمكان الذي تتعايش معه، فهذه الثوابتُ لا تُقاس بساعة زمنيَّة، ولا بمكان محدَّدٍ؛

إنما تُحسب على مرِّ العصور والأزمان، وقد تختلف باختلاف الأمكنة.

فبنظرة سريعة في التاريخ الغابر، وبما خلف لنا من أوابدَ أثريَّة،
نرى أنَّ الباطل إذا كانت له جولة، فإن للحقِّ جولات وجولات، 
وأن الظلم كما قالوا:
مَرتعُهُ وخيمٌ، وأنَّ الخيانة لَم ولن تكونَ كالأمانة في سُموِّها  ورِفْعتها، وأن اليأس والتعلُّل مَطيَّة الفاشلين، وأنَّ الموت ليس أجملَ  من الحياة، وإلاَّ لَمَا كان هناك بعثٌ ولا نشور،

وهنا يجول في خاطري قول الشاعر:

 وَلَوْ أَنَّا إِذَا مِتْنَا تُرِكْنَا  ... لَكَانَ الْمَوْتُ رَاحَةَ كُلِّ حَيِّ  
 وَلَكِنَّا إِذَا مِتْنَا بُعِثْنَا   ... وَنُسْأَلُ بَعْدَهَا عَنْ كُلِّ شَيِّ  

• الأيام أيها القارئ الكريم، هي الأيامُ ذاتُها لَم تتغيَّر، والزمن يجري شئتَ ذلك أم أبيتَ،
والأمكنة هي الأمكنة، ولكنَّك أنت لستَ أنت؟!

أو بمعنًى آخرَ: مِزاجك يَختلف من ساعة إلى ساعة، بل من لحظة إلى أخرى، ولَم يتغيَّر شيء في الزمن.

وكذلك الأمر بالنسبة للأمكنة، فعندما تكون بين السنابل والأقاحي، وفي جنان  أرض تجري من تحتها الأنهار، وتتنسَّم أريجًا يفوق المسكَ ذكاءً، فهذا طبعًا  لا يُقارَن بحالة أخرى، كأن تكونَ في صحراءَ قاحلة، ولَفْحُ الشمس يَخترق  وَجْنتيك، ولا ترى حولك إلاَّ سرابًا بقيعة يَحسبه الظمآنُ ماءً، وتظنُّ  الأسلَ والسدرَ والصبَّارَ وردًا وياسَمينًا ونرجسًا.

http://majles.alukah.net/attachment....1&d=1325637842
ومع ذلك نرى كثيرًا من الناس يعتبون على الزمن والدهر، وبعضهم قد يصل إلى مرحلة السِّباب

 والشتائم، فنتذكَّر قولَ القائل:
 نَعَيبُ زَمَانَنَا وَالْعَيْبُ فِينَا  
 وَمَا لِزَمَانِنَا عَيْبٌ سِوَانَا  


مما استوقفني ’’ أثناءَ تصفّحى للشّبكة ‘‘ ؛ من تأملات في سفر الحياة!

* ومعذرةً على إدراجِ تيكَ الصّوَر ؛ فقد وجدتُها زادت العبارات حيويّةً وإحياءا!!

والسّلام ..

----------


## طويلبة علم حنبلية

" وأعيدُ لفتَ الأنظار إلى أنَّ تلكَ الكلمات ليست من قولي ، وإنّما هيَ من منقولي "

----------


## أم أويس وفردوس

جزاك الله الجنة بغير حساب..

----------


## طويلبة علم حنبلية

وخيراً جزاكِ الله أخيّتي المُباركة / أم أويس ، وأحسنَ إليك ..

----------


## مروة عاشور

وعليكِ السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته,,

بورك في النقل والناقلة, ونفع الله بكِ أخيتنا الطويلبة الحنبلية
جميل جدا ما أتحفتِنا به, وجميل أن يكون المسلم بهذه الإيجابية وهذه الروح الطيبة 




> ومعذرةً على إدراجِ تيكَ الصّوَر ؛ فقد وجدتُها زادت العبارات حيويّةً وإحياءا!!


بل شكر الله لكِ؛ فقد زادتْ العبارات بالفعل جمالا وحيوية, وأضافت رونقًا جذابًا, فلا حُرمتِ الأجر.

----------


## طويلبة علم حنبلية

وخيراً جزاكِ الله أخيّتي المُباركة / التّوحيد ، وأحسنَ إليك ..

وشكرَ اللهُ لك على قَبولك الطيّب هذا ، واستحسانِك ..

----------


## هويدامحمد

قد يُكْلَم الإنسانُ بمُدْيَة أو بسواها في ناحية من نواحي جسده، لكنَّ جُرْحَه سُرعان ما يَلْتَئِم، وحُزن قلبه سُرعان ما يزول، ولكنَّ نفسه عندما تُكْلَم، ورُوحه عندما تُجْرَح، وفؤاده عندما يتصدَّع، فبالله قل لي: كيف ستَلْتَئِم الجراحُ، وكيف سينتظم زجاجُ القلب المتناثر؟!
ففروا الى الله ،ففروا الى الله ،ففروا الى الله.فالله هو الطبيب وهو الملاذ والملجأ عندما تشتد الخطوب ،ففى الله عوض واليه المشتكى وبيده الفرج القريب...
جزاكى الله كل خير وحماك من كل شر وبارك لك فى علمك أختى طويلبة علم حنبلية.

----------

